# magnum sized copperhead



## Throwback (Oct 6, 2012)

Saw this one in the road today right before dusk dark. Thought it was a rattler at first. The tire impressions on the road from just behind his tail to just past the 4th spot behind his head is about 3 feet (measured with my boot which is 12 inches heel to toe) so he's about 40 inches long I'd guess. I wish I had been able to put something near him to show ya'll his true size. 

hes a good one but I saw one that was at least 6 inches longer about 2 crow miles away back in august. it wouldn't stay still long enough for me to get a picture though. Seen more copperheads this year than the last 5 years combined. 

t


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bullet In the head Would do...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 6, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Bullet In the head Would do...



figured you'd like it. 

T


----------



## Hoss (Oct 7, 2012)

He's full grown.

Hoss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like he had somewhere in mind he wanted to get to.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 7, 2012)

Throwback said:


> figured you'd like it.
> 
> T


  I should have known that was coming lol


----------



## Redbow (Oct 8, 2012)

More than likely a female Copperhead. It certainly is a biggun at any rate..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Most folks cry foul when you say a 3' plus copperhead. Glad you posted proof. Pretty one for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 8, 2012)

that one is a monsta ...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Choot it!

It is pretty though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Most folks cry foul when you say a 3' plus copperhead. Glad you posted proof. Pretty one for sure. Thanks for sharing.



He's got tiny feets. It's really only 2 1/2 ft.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 9, 2012)

Now thats a lot of nice sheath materials right there. Or a nice belt cover.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 9, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Now thats a lot of nice sheath materials right there. Or a nice belt cover.



or hat band or bow backing .....


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 9, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Now thats a lot of nice sheath materials right there. Or a nice belt cover.



Instead, why not just leave the dadgum thing alone.  I don't like snakes but if it's minding it's own business and not endangering anyone, leave it alone and let it live.

Sounds like Throwback let it be.  Good for him!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's got tiny feets. It's really only 2 1/2 ft.



12 inches-- measured.  


T


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good fine eatin' right there.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 10, 2012)

Kill it kill it!!!!


----------



## mwood1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

if it slithers i choot it... i HATE the poisonous ones


----------



## Washtub (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a nice size black panther in the second pic.


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 7, 2012)

That is a big snake.  Pic in my avatar is of a 5' plus timber rattler.  Too close to camp so we caught it...and then grilled it.  It was still striking at my hands two hours after it was dead when i got around to cleaning it (after his head was cut off).


----------



## Nannyman (Nov 7, 2012)

Hunting in the Aucilla WMA SE of Tallahassee Fl this weekend. 2 hunting groups killed 33 Cottonmouths in 2 days. 1 buddy lost a dog to a Rattlesnake bite also. 
Not takin my dogs back. Not fair to the dogs.

John


----------



## j_seph (Nov 7, 2012)

Could of put that 12in boot beside him!


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 8, 2012)

Nannyman said:


> Hunting in the Aucilla WMA SE of Tallahassee Fl this weekend. 2 hunting groups killed 33 Cottonmouths in 2 days. 1 buddy lost a dog to a Rattlesnake bite also.
> Not takin my dogs back. Not fair to the dogs.
> 
> John



I've seen more snakes-specifically rattlesnakes and cottonmouths-in NW Florida this year than I have in the last 10. Rattlesnakes tend to get a pass...cottonmouths are a different story.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is a nice one.  I believe it would have ended up as a project. Most of the ones I get are right at 3'.  I have 3 copperhead skins tanned right now.  There have been a lot of them around, I guess because our creek dried up.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

yikes


----------



## meatcleaver (Dec 11, 2012)

That gave me the eebeejeebees!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 23, 2012)

HighCotton said:


> Instead, why not just leave the dadgum thing alone.  I don't like snakes but if it's minding it's own business and not endangering anyone, leave it alone and let it live.
> 
> Sounds like Throwback let it be.  Good for him!



To each his own !!  I would a took it out myself !! Just sayin.... That thing would put a hurtin on somebody, and it dont have an early warning system.Scott


----------



## MudLuvr (Dec 23, 2012)

J seph where did you get that big ol, flat head?


----------



## MathewsArcher (Dec 24, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Bullet In the head Would do...




I hear ya!!!!!! 

I would have desposed of that one.


----------

